# Good old Gaggia....



## barnfather (Dec 22, 2016)

One week into having my first home espresso set-up since I worked in a coffeeshop 7 years ago! My pouring skills have got worse.....

Ive actually just returned the scales as they are far too unresponsive for measuring espresso. Anyone else experienced that?

Ill also be joining @luke and posting a video of my technique for people to critique!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

if you want cheap but responsive larger scales that you can put the whole portafilter on then coffeegear are worth a look - these are ones on ebay that are not branded coffeegear - but are the same £19 - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/282273502640?lpid=122&chn=ps&adgroupid=33676502101&rlsatarget=pla-269429927009&adtype=pla&poi=&googleloc=1007043&device=c&campaignid=707291931&crdt=0

PS your pouring skills would seem to be better than 99% of us on here!!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it the Hario scales that are not responsive ? I'm using these and they work fine for me. If it is, maybe get a replacement set


----------



## barnfather (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks @jimbojohn55 ive just ordered some small jewellery scales for the time being they are the same as a friend uses tiny enough to fit under the porta too!

@working dog Yeah Im assuming it was a fault. It failed to register my finger touching the timer quite often too. Opted for cheaper faster scales and a timer with an actual clicking button. They are really nicely designed though! All the Hario stuff is!


----------

